# Joining the TTOC



## IoM TT (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi,

I'm prety much convinced that I should join the TTOC, but there doesn't seem to be a region here in the Isle of Man.

If I bring my car to the UK, its normaly because I'm visiting family in North Wales, but I'll have to go through Heysham or Liverpool. Do I get to decide what region to join or is that alreay decided?

Hope you can point me in the right direction!!

Cheeers..

Jim


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

U join the club mate and your a member full stop. Which regions events etc you attend is not restricted.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Maybe we should create an IOM region and recruit a rep? How many TT's do you see over there?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah, become a rep and invite us all over once a year


----------



## IoM TT (Mar 1, 2006)

There seem to be loads of TTs on the road over here, even though we don't have an Audi dealer any more :!: I don't know anyone else who has one though.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sounds like a volunteer for a IOM rep?


----------



## IoM TT (Mar 1, 2006)

Leg said:


> Sounds like a volunteer for a IOM rep?


Yeah, why not. At least until someone competent comes along


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

IoM TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a volunteer for a IOM rep?
> ...


Hes doing well, thats the club motto 'We are here, until someone competent comes along'

Well done Sir.


----------



## IoM TT (Mar 1, 2006)

Well,then I guess that's settled. What do I need to do next?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

IoM TT said:


> Well,then I guess that's settled. What do I need to do next?


Join the club :wink: and then Steve (rep secretary) will contact you shortly to have a chat


----------



## IoM TT (Mar 1, 2006)

nutts said:


> IoM TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well,then I guess that's settled. What do I need to do next?
> ...


Okay, I'll count my pennies in the morning and get on with it.

Guess I'm not the only one waiting up for the boxing to start?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great news and one step closer to an IOM annual event maybe :wink:


----------



## IoM TT (Mar 1, 2006)

That's my membership ordered. Cheque will go in the post tomorrow.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

IoM TT said:


> That's my membership ordered. Cheque will go in the post tomorrow.


Well done ,,, it may take a couple of weeks ,,,, do not worry it is a bit longer  

Did you see the post the other day from i think his name is "rally *** " or "superally "he is in the iom and skidded on ice :x


----------



## IoM TT (Mar 1, 2006)

This one?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

Unfortunate!


----------



## IoM TT (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, I _finally_ got round to posting the cheque.


----------

